# Have you all Heard of Shoedazzle?



## Dreamingeagle24 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just love this new site I found called shoedazzle.com. It's kind of like a shoe of the month club. My first pair of shoes was just shipped. I wrote about it in my blog here Shoedazzle.com A New Way to Buy Shoes  Dreamingeagle's Blog    and will also review once I get the shoes to let everyone know about the service. I LOVE shoes and I'm sure a lot of you all do too, so I wanted to share.  Basically stylists recommend shoes to you each month and you get to select from 5 pairs they pick for you. you can skip a month if you want or order more than one pair also. All for only $39 per month. Shipping is always free.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamingeagle24* 

 
_I just love this new site I found called shoedazzle.com. It's kind of like a shoe of the month club. My first pair of shoes was just shipped. I wrote about it in my blog here Shoedazzle.com A New Way to Buy Shoes Dreamingeagle's Blog and will also review once I get the shoes to let everyone know about the service. I LOVE shoes and I'm sure a lot of you all do too, so I wanted to share. Basically stylists recommend shoes to you each month and you get to select from 5 pairs they pick for you. you can skip a month if you want or order more than one pair also. All for only $39 per month. Shipping is always free._

 

Hi, I was interested in trying this out but wasn't sure about the quality of the shoes. Could you comment on that the quality, whether they are name brand, etc...? Thanks!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_Hi, I was interested in trying this out but wasn't sure about the quality of the shoes. Could you comment on that the quality, whether they are name brand, etc...? Thanks!_

 
I though about the quality as well.  I don't think for $39 a pair that you are getting the best quality.  That is more along the lines of Payless pricing.  I also don't know that I would be able to pick from only 5 pairs each month.  What if you never like any of the choices?  Don't know that I would want to commit to a monthly membership of something when you don't know in advance what your options are!!


----------



## ohdanalee (Sep 24, 2009)

They are house brand (Shoe Dazzle) and Kim Kardashian picks out which shoes will be part of the pool for each month. I looked at the internet and they all seem to be the same categories of shoes each month, but different styles. In June they were all gladiator-type sandals (for the most part) but some were high heels, some were flat, some had more straps, they were different colors, etc. I think September's are simpler styles with solid color flats and pumps and I think I saw a caged heel as an option.

I would assume they'd be closer to mid-level department store quality (Dillards, Macys). Not real leather but good quality synthetic, for instance.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_Hi, I was interested in trying this out but wasn't sure about the quality of the shoes. Could you comment on that the quality, whether they are name brand, etc...? Thanks!_

 
Yes i woudl be happy to let you all know about the quality when i get these. they are on their way right now.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I though about the quality as well. I don't think for $39 a pair that you are getting the best quality. That is more along the lines of Payless pricing. I also don't know that I would be able to pick from only 5 pairs each month. What if you never like any of the choices? Don't know that I would want to commit to a monthly membership of something when you don't know in advance what your options are!!_

 
you can skip a month any time there isn't a shoe that you want on your selection and then you are not charged for that month.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohdanalee* 

 
_They are house brand (Shoe Dazzle) and Kim Kardashian picks out which shoes will be part of the pool for each month. I looked at the internet and they all seem to be the same categories of shoes each month, but different styles. In June they were all gladiator-type sandals (for the most part) but some were high heels, some were flat, some had more straps, they were different colors, etc. I think September's are simpler styles with solid color flats and pumps and I think I saw a caged heel as an option.

I would assume they'd be closer to mid-level department store quality (Dillards, Macys). Not real leather but good quality synthetic, for instance._

 
the selections that got were not all the same family at all. My suggestions from the stylists ranges form a cute pair of flats, to some nice conservative mid-heels to booties, and even a pair of platform pumps.  Each person gets their own selections that differ depending on your survey answers when you sign up. there is a shoesazzle page on facebook where everyone posts the shoes that they received and pics of either just the shoe or them wearing the shoe. I liked all of the selections but only chose one this month. of course for 39.00 you can't expect to get 300.00 quality. I would be happy with Macy's or Dillards quality for 39.00. I'll let you all know the quality of my selection once I get them.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I though about the quality as well. I don't think for $39 a pair that you are getting the best quality. That is more along the lines of Payless pricing. I also don't know that I would be able to pick from only 5 pairs each month. What if you never like any of the choices? Don't know that I would want to commit to a monthly membership of something when you don't know in advance what your options are!!_

 

LOL I would never pay 39 bucks for a pair of shoes from Payless. If you pay more than 20 dollars for a pair of Payless shoes, you got ripped off. 

I get shoes for $39 on sale from Nordstrom (like a pair of Jessica Simpsons that I just got last week which happen to be leather), Dillards, Macy's all the time.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 24, 2009)

So you get to keep these shoes or you have to send them back? I've never heard of this before.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_So you get to keep these shoes or you have to send them back? I've never heard of this before._

 
you buy the shoes... they're yours to own. every month based on your preferences you are given five pairs of shoes to choose from... you choose one, pay $39, they send them to you and they're yours to keep. The styles and selection change every month.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 24, 2009)

could you post pictures of the shoes as well when you get them? So we can have an idea of what they look like, etc. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 24, 2009)

This is really great if you have one of those set of feet that fit every pair of shoe imagined. So envious of some of you gals. I HAVE to try on my shoes.. my feet and shoemakers are not acquainted at all. At best I can order stuff online with great return policies (Zappos) or styles & brands that I've tried on before in the store.

However, I would be interested in your review of the shoe with a picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My friend is an adamant shoe lover and she finds a way to fit into every shoe she tries on so I'd love to pass on the information... she's very anti-reading-for-information so I'm her middle man I guess


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

^same here...I think the whole idea is great! and the shoes are so cute.  Im just afraid that the strap wont fit, its too loose, its too high for me to walk in, or its too tight. bleh thats the only downside for me.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 27, 2009)

I heard about this site, ehh, sounds nice, but I can pick my own shoes, and get them for cheaper


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 27, 2009)

I went to the site and actually liked what I saw. So I decided to call their customer service with a few questions. They were answered prompty and professionally and I actually spoke to a person. If my feet were smaller I would so do this.


----------



## COBI (Sep 27, 2009)

I signed up and received my first five recommendations.  There was one pair that I was really close to purchasing; this was on Friday.

On Saturday, I went into Burlington Coat Factory (a discount retailer) and the same exact pair (brand, style and color) were there for $14.99.  Clearly, they'd been at the store for a while, because my size wasn't available, but it's made me rethink using the site.

I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## COBI (Oct 3, 2009)

A site that I've used that has similar shoe styles to those that shoedazzle has recommended for me is Urban Original - Fashion Shoes Online Retailer.  I've typically paid less than $20 for the shoes that I've bought on urbanog.  Right now, the highest price wedge/platform shoe is $26; the highest short boot is $39 (short & tall boots run from $6-$60.)

For what I've paid, the quality FAR EXCEEDS my expectations.  Particularly since I don't wear any pair of shoes every day or even regularly, I have no interest in paying a lot for shoes.  Some that I've bought for an example:
$19, I bought them in brown, orange and blue:





$16:





They also carry clothing, costumes, accessories and beauty (such as NYX, etc.)


----------



## SweetestTreat (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been using shoedazzle for a few months now. The only problems I seem to find with them is that they aren't always wearable. There have been a few selections that I found to be absolutely gorgeous, but I just couldn't see myself wearing them anywhere. 

As for the brand, most of the shoes are from Michael Antonio. He was the first designer that they worked with, and now they are venturing out to different brands.


----------

